# Iraq'a New Constitution



## V-Bottom

They keep talking about drafting a Constitution for Iraq......Why don't we just give them ours? It was written by a lot of pretty smart guys, it has worked for over 200 years, and we're not using it anymore.


----------



## 15476

*thats right !*

hahaha thats great ! lol


----------



## Profish00

lol........so true...hahaha!


----------



## catchysumfishy

It's a LIFE SWAP! And our end of the deal is Chitty to say the least!


----------



## V-Bottom

Maybe Aphganistan will want it too. Big O will re-write it before he's removed.


----------



## capt. stealth

Yea they will through it out the window just like the knuckle heads that are running the show now.


----------

